# Anybody Used Buylighters.com????



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I used this company to buy a lighter a while ago. Granted the lighter I bought was a cheap one and not worth my time to return it. I did try to post a review on their site warning others about this particular lighter. The review was posted and then removed within 10 hours. I don't know if it's just me but this seems a bit shady seeing that they would not allow me to speak my truth about this lighter. Bad business in my book. :dunno:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i did that 4 lighter grab bag for 10$. i was pretty happy with it. there not the best quality lighters in the world but i did get 2 tripple torches and one with a soft flame and a torch on it.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys, BuyLighters.com is one of our affiliates.

I don't know why your post was removed, we don't make a habit of censoring comments as long as they're clean of expletives and are relevant. Did you try contacting customer service about your lighter? They would have sent you out a new one.

The lighters sold on BuyLighters.com are the same as the lighters you'd get anywhere else, just moved at the volume our company provides and therefore much lower in cost. Not every item is perfect, however, so I encourage you to work with customer service when you get a malfunctioning lighter to get it worked out!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hey guys, BuyLighters.com is one of our affiliates.
> 
> I don't know why your post was removed, we don't make a habit of censoring comments as long as they're clean of expletives and are relevant. Did you try contacting customer service about your lighter? They would have sent you out a new one.
> 
> The lighters sold on BuyLighters.com are the same as the lighters you'd get anywhere else, just moved at the volume our company provides and therefore much lower in cost. Not every item is perfect, however, so I encourage you to work with customer service when you get a malfunctioning lighter to get it worked out!


I hear ya Sam. I probaly could have had the lighter exchanged. Like I said it was a cheapo and frankly, I wrote this one off. What bothered me the most was when I tried to post a review to inform other BOTL, it was removed. I understand you said your reviews are not censored or removed but in this case, it was. Just tryin to look out for another brother.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

quincy627 said:


> I hear ya Sam. I probaly could have had the lighter exchanged. Like I said it was a cheapo and frankly, I wrote this one off. What bothered me the most was when I tried to post a review to inform other BOTL, it was removed. I understand you said your reviews are not censored or removed but in this case, it was. Just tryin to look out for another brother.


No worries dude.

Was this recent? I can look into it for you. Just send me a PM with the details. No company is perfect and we don't want to pretend to be!


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used them in the past with no issues at all. In fact my favorite lighter is from there.

BuyLighters.com - Ever Tech "The Pistol" Dual Flame Micro-Torch Lighter


----------



## Royal Tee (Oct 11, 2011)

[HR][/HR]Well, I did and I am absolutely floored by what I was sent. :mad2:

I purchased the triple lighter combo with the tailgate torch, when I received a padded yellow envelope with 3 loose lighters and the tailgate torch.

The 3 lighters were the correct ones and I was disappointed they were just loose.
The issue was the Tailgate torch. The packaging it came in was absolutey ridiculous!

It was (obviously) opened and then taped up w/scotch tape. Also the torch doesn't work! (I have picture if anyone wants to see em)
I bought the combo because I tailgate and light up some macanudos and though this would come in handy. 
The light works but the torch lighter doesn't and the fact that I was sent some refurbished/opened item is just absolutely unacceptable.

I will never do business with them again and I will warn all those even thinking about buying something from them to think twice. 
It seems as though while they are cheap you may be just throwing away your $$$ for something that won't work.

FTR, I have contacted them by e-mail but am past the 30 days so I'm sure they'll use that as a way to pawn off some non working merchandise to me.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice first post! Welcome.


----------



## Royal Tee (Oct 11, 2011)

Qball said:


> Nice first post! Welcome.


Thx Q,
I hate that my 1st was a downer but figured at least it's useful lol....

I forgot to mention, all 3 lighters do work as advertised.... it's just the TG Torch that I had the real issue with....

I did recently buy a humidor. Maybe my next post will be a review...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have purchased 30+ lighters from them and have to say
that for the $$$$, I am very happy.
Have not had issues with CS and the products worked as represented.....

I always suggest trying to remedy situations directly with the company, before flaming them in public...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to know. 
I use dinodirect. At $2 a piece and come full of fuel direct from China including shipping I really don't care if they crap out as they all do at some point.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Royal Tee,

Just saw your post here on puff. BuyLighters is an affiliate of ours. I just wanted to see if your issue with the tailgate torch was taken care of. If not, please let me know. It is not a practice of ours to send customers previously opened items and if your issue hasn't been resolved, I'd like to discuss offering a solution.

Sincerely,
Brian


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, I'm surprised that anyone had a problem with Buylighters.com. As posted, Cheaphumidors.com is affiliated with them and I would be hard pressed to find that anything Dave has a hand in would not be taken care of, fast. As I posted on another thread, I had a great experience with Cheaphumidors.com and I would buy from them again. Next time I need to buy a couple of lighters, I plan on getting them from Buylighters.com. I'm a sucker for FREE SHIPPING! :dance:


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Love it when a vendor steps forward to ensure issues are resolved to the customer's satisfaction.

:thumb: Kudos, Brian, Dave, whomever you are today...


----------



## Royal Tee (Oct 11, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> Royal Tee,
> 
> Just saw your post here on puff. BuyLighters is an affiliate of ours. I just wanted to see if your issue with the tailgate torch was taken care of. If not, please let me know. It is not a practice of ours to send customers previously opened items and if your issue hasn't been resolved, I'd like to discuss offering a solution.
> 
> ...


Thx for the reply Brian, I never received a reply from the e-mail.... I have pix and the tailgatetorch is just sitting there so feel free to offer a solution :hungry:

ftr, the lighters are still working.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds sketchy


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Royal Tee,

Pix aren't necessary. Again, I apologize for the delay to your forum post and the lack of response to your email. Please be assured that this will all be brought up at the next customer service meeting.

If you can send your mailing address to [email protected], I'd be happy to send you a replacement at absolutely no cost.

Brian


----------



## Royal Tee (Oct 11, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> Royal Tee,
> 
> Pix aren't necessary. Again, I apologize for the delay to your forum post and the lack of response to your email. Please be assured that this will all be brought up at the next customer service meeting.
> 
> ...


Thx, Brian... E-mail sent.
Appreciate the response!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Royal Tee,

Lighter went out yesterday and is on it's way to you. I will email you the USPS tracking number. 

Brian


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Very impressed with customer service response from Brian. I will certainly be buying some lighters through them in the near future!


----------



## Royal Tee (Oct 11, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up.

I received the replacement and everything was 100% new and working! 
ipe:
Thanks Brian for the service. 
I appreciate that even though it was a small item you took the time to follow up here and make sure everything was taken care of.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cool. Its great to see a customer service issue solved right here on PUFF! I will certainly do business with Buylighters.com and Cheaphumidors.com in the future. That is, after I find a JOB! Welcome to life in the 21st Century.


Mike T.


----------

